# Persian grooming



## Fae (May 25, 2013)

I'm sorry for posting so many questions in the same forum... I have a lot of things I need to ask which I wasn't able to figure out just by looking online...

Is it true that a Persian's coat must be groomed every single day without fail? I get the impression that if you skip grooming for a few days, it will lead to a total disaster. Is that worrying too much?

Now I'm worried about worrying too much... :neutral:

Also, why are they the breed most frequently referred to as loyal? How are they loyal, and how does said loyalty differ from that of other breeds? I never rely got that, even after asking...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They need to be groomed *every* day. 

I don't think any characteristic can really be assigned to a specific breed. If we all listed the characteristics of our cats and had people guess the breed, there would be very few winners, if any. People would be guessing our moggies are all kinds of purebred cats. I had a Birman who had almost none of the normal characteristics of that breed, even down to the fact that she got terrible matts, and Birmans _don't_ matt.


----------

